# New Years Ride at Brick's Off Road Park



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there anyone gonna go the the Park for the New years event from the 31st. to the 2nd Kinda wanna go and would like to go with a Group so let me know if you are going thanks


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the invite man but we have so many things going right now that I highly doubt we will go, but Im up for later in the year provided that everything is going ok at work and so on.


----------

